# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [Magazine] Canard PC

## Aniki

Comment a pas de discussion  propos de Canard PC.
Je m'en vais de ce pas rectifier a !

Canard PC est magazine sur les jeux PC et le monde PC plus en gnral (News, Hardware, etc...).
Mais attention, pas n'importe quel magazine, c'est LE magazine de jeux PC.
Le ton dcal est hilarant (a peut mme devenir gnant quand vous explosez de rire dans le train pour aucun raison apparante... ::oops:: ) et je trouve les tests presque toujours trs juste (a reste subjectif).
C'est un magazine indpendant qui n'a pas peur de dmonter les grosses productions quand elles le mritent.

J'arrte la description ici car je pense que vous n'avez pas a me croire sur parole, alors achetez le et voyez par vous-mme !

P.S: vous pouvez commencer par le site www.canardpc.com pour vous faire une ide  :;):

----------


## lper

Est-ce bien la vocation du forum de faire de la pub pour tel ou tel journal ?  ::?:

----------


## Aniki

Ben c'est un peu ce qui se passe dans toutes les autres discussions du forum lecture non ?
Je suis trop subjectif ? Les liens sont interdits ? C'est le "achetez le" qui te gne ? J'aimerai comprendre.
Je tiens  prciser que je ne touche aucun bnfice financier ou d'autre sorte et que je n'ai pas t "envoy" de la part dudit canard.

----------


## ManusDei

Ce topic vaut son pesant de patates.

----------


## lper

> Je tiens  prciser que je ne touche aucun bnfice financier ou d'autre sorte et que je n'ai pas t "envoy" de la part dudit canard.


Menteur !  ::mrgreen:: 
Mis  part a, je connaissais dj ce journal et franchement je n'ai pas autant de ferveur...Y a dj tellement sur le net et pour moins cher...

----------


## Aniki

> Menteur ! 
> Mis  part a, je connaissais dj ce journal et franchement je n'ai pas autant de ferveur...Y a dj tellement sur le net et pour moins cher...


Voila qui est dj plus constructif !  ::ccool:: 
T'as le droit de pas aimer (je sais, je suis bon  ::P: ).
Personnellement, dans ce cas prcis je prfre la version papier parce que a me permet de pouvoir le lire dans le train et je supporte par la mme occasion des gens qui  mon avis le mritent.
Et je n'ai pas trouv de site aussi bon que canard PC, mais a on est d'accord c'est trs subjectif et a ne reste que mon avis personnel.

Sinon quels sont les sites que tu recommanderais ?

----------


## GanYoshi

> Sinon quels sont les sites que tu recommanderais ?



Je recommande la partie test jeux vido du gnialisime et gratuit magazine 42 : 
http://42lemag.fr/  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Remizkn

Je suis plus sur _Joystick_ en ce moment, mais un jour, je me mettrais  _Canard PC_ un jour. Mais le papier, c'est vraiment ce qui a de mieux. Et puis sur le net, y a tellement de sites de merde sur le jeu-vido que a dgoute vite.

----------


## ggnore

Joystick a perdu en saveur au fur et  mesure du temps. Son esprit "l'esprit joystick" est bien prsent dans cpc. Le Rdac chef est opinitre et lors de la sortie de fallout 3, il lui a mis 7/10. Et c'tait largement mrit vu le gchis que constitue ce jeu. a lui a valu de rudes critiques.
Extraits : http://www.fallout3-france.fr/news.php?id=241
Ils me donnent la sensation de vritablement aimer leur mtier et de s'impliquer.

----------


## Aniki

Aaaaah. Merci ggnore, je commenais  croire qu'il n'y avait ici que des dtracteurs de CPC.

Mon premier post y est peut tre pour quelque chose. En le relisant, je me rends compte que a fait vraiment fanboy qui rflechi mme plus.  ::aie:: 
C'tait peu tre un peu abus  ::lol:: .

Mais je persiste  dire que pour moi, ce sont parmis les plus professionnels du milieu (je ne parle bien sr que de presse jeux vidos). Et cela vaut aussi pour les tests hardware, avec mention spciale pour le test des alimentations (voir entre autre le procs CPC vs Heden).

Mais par prudence je rpterai :
par piti ne me croyez pas sur parole, vrifiez par vous mme !

----------


## ManusDei

> Aaaaah. Merci ggnore, je commenais  croire qu'il n'y avait ici que des dtracteurs de CPC.


Inculte !




> Ce topic vaut son pesant de patates.

----------


## Aniki

> Inculte !


Pardon ?
J'ai volontairement ignor le premier post mais comme tu insistes, puis-je te demander quel est ton problme ?

----------


## ManusDei

Dans CPC il y avait trs souvent des rfrences au patates dans les critiques d'un des gars, dans la partie hardware, avec des composants qui valaient au moins 4 patates atomiques (ou autres patates plus exotiques). 

Peut-tre qu'il n'y est plus depuis, vu que a fait quelques temps que je lis plus CPC.

Mais ds que j'aurais  acheter un PC fixe, j'irais probablement voir les critiques de Canard PC (certaines qu'on trouve sur les sites de vente de composants valent trs largement le dtour  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Aniki

Ooops pardon, j'avais donc bien mal compris (je me demandais ce que tu voulais dire. N'ayant pas vu de smiley je me suis dit que c'tait du premier degr et donc me demandais "Mais pourquoi est-il aussi mchant ?").

Je ne me rappelle pas de cette lubie pour les patates (a venait de monsieur pomme de terre ?).
Mais pendant une longue priode, je n'ai pas lu CPC. Je n'ai repris que rcemment.

----------


## ManusDei

Je ne me souviens plus, mais oui, probablement monsieur pomme de terre.

----------


## lper

> Sinon quels sont les sites que tu recommanderais ?


www.jeuxvideo.fr
www.jeuxvideo.com
www.jeuxactu.com 
www.gamekult.com 
www.gameblog.fr
et pleins d'autres plus spcifiques selon le thme...

----------


## Remizkn

> www.jeuxvideo.fr
> www.jeuxvideo.com
> www.jeuxactu.com 
> www.gamekult.com 
> www.gameblog.fr
> et pleins d'autres plus spcifiques selon le thme...


Euuuh...c'est une blague? Dans cette liste, le pire est srement _jeuvido.com_qui note selon la grosseur de l'enveloppe que leur envoi l'diteur. Le concept est sympa, mais pas trs pro.

_ps_: dsol, je suis un peu sec... Mais il fait chaud.

----------


## lper

@Remizkn : Il est sr que Joystick est un magazine compltement indpendant  cot... ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Euuuh...c'est une blague? Dans cette liste, le pire est srement _jeuvido.com_qui note selon la grosseur de l'enveloppe que leur envoi l'diteur. Le concept est sympa, mais pas trs pro.


Pour avoir des news sur les jeux en dveloppement, ils sont plutt bien. Ensuite il surnotent pas mal.

----------


## ggnore

je plussoies : gameblog et gamekult sont biens, le reste est au mieux quelconque.

Je rajoute : 
www.factornews.com
www.kotaku.com (en anglais)

L'intrt de ces sites c'est qu'ils ont des vraies opinions tranches avec un vrai amour du jeu et un ton critique.

----------

